# Kernel for CM10 jelly bean for over clocking?



## Pospower (Jul 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Kernel

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Just asking only getting 3900 quadrant scores. I know it's new and I am grateful. Again just asking.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Quadrant scores don't mean a thing. There's no need to overclock this phone.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Quadrant scores don't mean a thing. There's no need to overclock this phone.


I agree that quadrants don't mean a thing but I disagree that you don't need to overclock this phone. I mean, it's a S4 Snapdragon CPU, we can easily overclock this baby over 2ghz and it doesn't heat up as easily so high frequencies can be made possible on this phone. Why not get the most speed out of your phone? But I guess it's all about preference...some people want to overclock and some want to underclock.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I agree that quadrants don't mean a thing but I disagree that you don't need to overclock this phone. I mean, it's a S4 Snapdragon CPU, we can easily overclock this baby over 2ghz and it doesn't heat up as easily so high frequencies can be made possible on this phone. Why not get the most speed out of your phone? But I guess it's all about preference...some people want to overclock and some want to underclock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I actually am running the cm10 overclock Dhacker posted it on his twitter. Don't know if i can link his site or not but here it is http://www.droidhive...cial-for-d2vzw/

What i am actually looking for is like 184 Lean Kernel for this bad boy. Don't really notice a difference with the overclock phone is fast as hell at 1.5

I can tell you that my phone on Cm9/10 can go with a much higher clock without burning up. On stock TW even on stock clock I was constantly reaching 110. Haven't hit that on OC cm10 yet.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

srs731 said:


> I actually am running the cm10 overclock Dhacker posted it on his twitter. Don't know if i can link his site or not but here it is http://www.droidhive...cial-for-d2vzw/
> 
> What i am actually looking for is like 184 Lean Kernel for this bad boy. Don't really notice a difference with the overclock phone is fast as hell at 1.5
> 
> I can tell you that my phone on Cm9/10 can go with a much higher clock without burning up. On stock TW even on stock clock I was constantly reaching 110. Haven't hit that on OC cm10 yet.


Imoseyon has been cooking some Lean Kernels for the VZW S3. There's a thread in the general section of the S3 with links and installation if you wanna check that out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

dhackers latest builds run 1.89Ghz out of the box, i wish it ran 1.5Ghz but gave us the ability to overclock ourselves instead of defaulting that high.....but until the IMEI issue is sorted out I can't enjoy any of the builds out there


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes its overclocked but it seem the apps are not getting to use that oc ...apps are not benifiting from overclock im getting very laggy video perfornance and benchmarks are low

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Why are people that aren't labeled as recognized devs allowed to post new threads in these sections? Would eliminate this issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

i think the better question is... WHAT is PosPower doing on this PHONE that requires it to be overclocked. I didn't know people still cared about Quadrant Scores.

Do you see/Feel lag on the phone when using it? NO? than leave it alone. No point in OCing if you can't benefit from it.

The phone is fast because it IS... not because Quadrant or any other benchmark says so.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM and kernel releases ONLY. Moved to general sub-forum


----------



## jnr21 (Apr 29, 2012)

Abyss kernel supports cm10 jelly bean and you can overclock up to 1,8ghz. It's for international sgs3 (gt-i9300) only!

http://www.nonsolosm...miui-t1602.html


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

jnr21 said:


> Abyss kernel supports cm10 jelly bean and you can overclock up to 1,8ghz.
> 
> http://www.nonsolosm...miui-t1602.html


That kernel is for the i9300 International model SGS3. Do not flash that kernel on the Verizon variant or any other US variant.

EDIT - With so many different variations of the same phone, everyone needs to make sure you read everything very carefully and probably twice before flashing anything on your phone. Don't just see the SGS3 or GS3 and assume it will work on your phone. Make sure it is specifically for your particular variant (Verizon, Sprint, AT&T, US Cell, International) or at least is capable of being flashed to your variant.


----------



## jnr21 (Apr 29, 2012)

landshark said:


> That kernel is for the i9300 International model SGS3. Do not flash that kernel on the Verizon variant or any other US variant.
> 
> EDIT - With so many different variations of the same phone, everyone needs to make sure you read everything very carefully and probably twice before flashing anything on your phone. Don't just see the SGS3 or GS3 and assume it will work on your phone. Make sure it is specifically for your particular variant (Verizon, Sprint, AT&T, US Cell, International) or at least is capable of being flashed to your variant.


Yep, i know that it's for international version, i have it also. There is no mention in op that he means us variant. I will edit my prev post that it's for i9300.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

jnr21 said:


> Yep, i know that it's for international version, i have it also. There is no mention in op that he means us variant. I will edit my prev post that it's for i9300.


Sorry, I had Verizon on the brain because the OP posted this thread in the Verizon development section originally.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## codycorexxx (Sep 5, 2011)

I've never really done anything on my phones at all that's ever really needed me to OC. Even gaming such as NOVA 3. Exception was on the Captivate, I just OC'ed to 1.2GHz. I generally UC and UV my phones. Quadrant, Antutu, etc shouldn't mean a thing. Real world usage is all that matters. Take my SGS2 for example, put AOKP on and Fluxxi kernel, yet benchmarks all dropped in scores in comparison to GB. Yet it was obvious to my eyes the phone performed better on ICS. Yes it's cool pushing the limits of phones, but OC'ed super high wouldn't make for a good daily driver. What are you doing where you need to OC your phone?


----------

